# help and dvice



## brrttpaul (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi all Ive been on here a few months now and I think I have to take the plunge and move to Canada. I am a bricklayer 44 yrs of age,married and the youngest (15) still lives with us. A mate of mine went out to Canada last April i think Vancouver, and I hear he,s doing very well. I work with my oldest son who is 25 and the plan is to go out just after Xmas for 2 weeks and see first hand the job situation. The problem I have is Canada is a huge place and trying to work out the best place has been a bit of a nightmare. I think Vancouveror or Calgarry tops the list at the moment. I also hear different things regarding brickies some say theres no work in winter others say its all under cover etc. All I need is some solid advice on how I go about it. The mate that went out there went for a holiday apparently and while there found a job an stayed there, does this sound right? if so could I go there and job hunt? and as I asked earlier where would be best I should add my wife has worked in mental health for 15 yrs in admin so would she find probs working there also. I really appreciate all your replys and if possible would love to hear from a bricklayer/mason if possible
Cheers
Paul


----------



## brrttpaul (Jan 28, 2008)

brrttpaul said:


> Hi all Ive been on here a few months now and I think I have to take the plunge and move to Canada. I am a bricklayer 44 yrs of age,married and the youngest (15) still lives with us. A mate of mine went out to Canada last April i think Vancouver, and I hear he,s doing very well. I work with my oldest son who is 25 and the plan is to go out just after Xmas for 2 weeks and see first hand the job situation. The problem I have is Canada is a huge place and trying to work out the best place has been a bit of a nightmare. I think Vancouveror or Calgarry tops the list at the moment. I also hear different things regarding brickies some say theres no work in winter others say its all under cover etc. All I need is some solid advice on how I go about it. The mate that went out there went for a holiday apparently and while there found a job an stayed there, does this sound right? if so could I go there and job hunt? and as I asked earlier where would be best I should add my wife has worked in mental health for 15 yrs in admin so would she find probs working there also. I really appreciate all your replys and if possible would love to hear from a bricklayer/mason if possible
> Cheers
> Paul


must be someone out there its had 19 views lol come on guys


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

brrttpaul said:


> must be someone out there its had 19 views lol come on guys


HUmmm yes there should be one to reply then why not me 

Please check Canada Jobs, Mason / Brick Layer, Construction/Trades/Oil & Gas

and 

Bricklayer Jobs | Mason Jobs | Construction Jobs


----------



## brrttpaul (Jan 28, 2008)

kkmm said:


> HUmmm yes there should be one to reply then why not me
> 
> Please check Canada Jobs, Mason / Brick Layer, Construction/Trades/Oil & Gas
> 
> ...


TY very much


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

brrttpaul said:


> TY very much


You welcome.... Check this out:

Saskatchewan JobFutures

One More 

http://www.basejobs.com/Jobs/CARPENTERS-BRICKLAYERS-2923.html

Sorry Last one 

http://www.bestjobsca.com/bt-jobd-torexa-7148.htm


----------



## brrttpaul (Jan 28, 2008)

any brickies out there lol


----------



## brrttpaul (Jan 28, 2008)

after doing some homework I quite like the look of Calgarry I have been in touch with someone in the building game out there and he says prospects are good. Anyone on here have any advice for bricklayers? Also if I go out there to work and say I decied to stay for good how would I stand with my son who will be 16 in July, he will sit his exams here in June but if he came out to Canada coul he go to college out there? where would he stand. cheers


----------



## Alfie Moon (Dec 29, 2008)

brrttpaul said:


> Hi all Ive been on here a few months now and I think I have to take the plunge and move to Canada. I am a bricklayer 44 yrs of age,married and the youngest (15) still lives with us. A mate of mine went out to Canada last April i think Vancouver, and I hear he,s doing very well. I work with my oldest son who is 25 and the plan is to go out just after Xmas for 2 weeks and see first hand the job situation. The problem I have is Canada is a huge place and trying to work out the best place has been a bit of a nightmare. I think Vancouveror or Calgarry tops the list at the moment. I also hear different things regarding brickies some say theres no work in winter others say its all under cover etc. All I need is some solid advice on how I go about it. The mate that went out there went for a holiday apparently and while there found a job an stayed there, does this sound right? if so could I go there and job hunt? and as I asked earlier where would be best I should add my wife has worked in mental health for 15 yrs in admin so would she find probs working there also. I really appreciate all your replys and if possible would love to hear from a bricklayer/mason if possible
> Cheers
> Paul


Also try CEO Europe, you can upload your Cv and they get interesting post abroad, they have head hunters who cover certain regions but you need to upload a good quality CV or they wont even look at it i.e. if thy cant place you then is a waste of their time i.e. commission based - good luck!


----------



## Roubier (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, construction work is heated in winter, why don't you also try Saskatchewan? I wouldn't dismiss Edmonton either.


----------



## brrttpaul (Jan 28, 2008)

Roubier said:


> Yes, construction work is heated in winter, why don't you also try Saskatchewan? I wouldn't dismiss Edmonton either.
> 
> thx roubier i have looked at them but for some reason i get drawn to calgarry dont ask me why lol i couldnt tell you. i just want to get out there now and start laying bricks. for me this has been the worst xmas i can remember. and theres no confidence in this country anymore.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

It can be good to go with gut instinct on location. Especially if you have the chance to confirm by visiting before taking the plunge for good.
There are great opportunities for students on study visas here. I was talking to Ian Goldman who's an immigration lawyer he may be able to offer advice about the options for that Goldman Associates, Canadian Immigration Lawyers, your gateway to Canada.
Louise


----------



## scotiagirl (Jan 3, 2009)

i'm no brickie but knowing where to start is a problem. my husband is a truck driver and we regularly see adverts for canada needing drivers but where are they?

i hope you have some luck with the websites suggested to you. just that wee bit of knowledge can go a long way.

does anyone know if canada has an equivalent to our job centre and a job seekers website? or what to enter for a more detailed search for driving jobs


----------



## brrttpaul (Jan 28, 2008)

hi scotia, i think being a brickie you are pretty much flexible, as long as there is work there, im pretty much decided that calgarry is where i want to go. i have now been told that ican work out there on a uk passport for 6 mths. my mate went out last june and he just packed his tools and went. when he got there he asked around a few sites had a start and that was it apparently. if this is the case then im off lol, all i need is my airfare and 2weeks rent, if it dosnt work out then i fly back home. nothing ventured etc


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

brrttpaul said:


> after doing some homework I quite like the look of Calgarry I have been in touch with someone in the building game out there and he says prospects are good. Anyone on here have any advice for bricklayers? Also if I go out there to work and say I decied to stay for good how would I stand with my son who will be 16 in July, he will sit his exams here in June but if he came out to Canada coul he go to college out there? where would he stand. cheers



You would need to get intouch with the Calgary Board of Education regarding your son. If you google it and go to thier website there is an email address for all queries. They are very helpful. Good luck x


----------



## scotiagirl (Jan 3, 2009)

*go for it*



brrttpaul said:


> hi scotia, i think being a brickie you are pretty much flexible, as long as there is work there, im pretty much decided that calgarry is where i want to go. i have now been told that ican work out there on a uk passport for 6 mths. my mate went out last june and he just packed his tools and went. when he got there he asked around a few sites had a start and that was it apparently. if this is the case then im off lol, all i need is my airfare and 2weeks rent, if it dosnt work out then i fly back home. nothing ventured etc


go for it, why not. as you say a couple of weeks holiday might do you good - a new job or better knowledge or at least a rest from blighty!


----------



## Roubier (Jan 1, 2009)

*Yellow Pages*

To Scotia Girl

why don't you search the telephone directory for a few companies to call. Then you can ask a) whether they need drivers and b) job centres to contact?
I called a few canadian companies and people were very friendly to chat with,ask straight for the boss. I've also heard drivers are in demand in Saskatchewan. Good luck!


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Alfie Moon said:


> Also try CEO Europe, you can upload your Cv and they get interesting post abroad, they have head hunters who cover certain regions but you need to upload a good quality CV or they wont even look at it i.e. if thy cant place you then is a waste of their time i.e. commission based - good luck!


Isnt CEO Europe for top level jobs... i.e: Directors and VP's?

Im looking on there but thats all they have (a few years out of my reach at the moment).


----------

